# Wayward wallaby



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So much fun, and so close to home. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070123/ap_on_fe_st/loose_wallaby


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

...hopes his father doesn't hear about this.


----------

